# Mini z cars and accessories



## mad_51_dog (Dec 2, 2004)

Where is the best place on the net to purchase a Mini z F1 and accessories for oval racing?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

tower hobbies


----------



## wcrotty (Sep 25, 2001)

Tower doesn't sell mini-zs any more.

What parts are you looking for?

Send me email [email protected]


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Check out http://www.cpminiraceway.com/index.html For some of the accessories


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

One of the problems right now is getting the F1 doner car.


----------



## mad_51_dog (Dec 2, 2004)

I am looking to get into the mini z craze and I cannot find the Kyosho Mini Z FI anywhere. The place where I want to race turns them into nascar simulated race cars.
I am not even sure if Kyosho is the best solution to 18th scale racing. I run 1/10 oval and I want to buy a top level car and all I hear about is the kyosho Mini Z f1. If you have any other suggestions, I am open. Thanks for the help.

Hey Jo, do you race at franks trains and hobbies?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so can you get the mini z s new anymore


----------



## wcrotty (Sep 25, 2001)

yes we can get new mini-z direct from kyosho.


----------



## mad_51_dog (Dec 2, 2004)

WC, you can get the mini z's from Kyosho or anyone can order from kyosho?


----------



## wcrotty (Sep 25, 2001)

Our hobby shop gets them from kyosho.

Just let me know what you want and i can hook you up with great prices.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

mad_51_dog said:


> Hey Jo, do you race at franks trains and hobbies?




Yes I Do 

Check out http://p098.ezboard.com/fsnowbirdnationalsfrm13


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Kevin at Franks has been trying to get the F1s but they just havent come in yet.


----------



## mad_51_dog (Dec 2, 2004)

Jo, I used to race 1/10 oval on saturday nights at Franks old place. I just do not want to drive all the way to manatee on sunday's to race my oval car. This mini Z thing seems pretty big and I thought it looks like fun. Once you get the F1 and the conversion kit, what other accessories do you need?


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Most of us run the Kyosho X speed motor. The graphite rear plates that come with the conversion are stiff. There is a medium and soft set which are available to tune the rear end. Assorted springs for the front suspension. Do you have a M8 TX because they make a module so you can use it with the mini Z. I use it but its not necessary. I just don't like the stock tx.
Oh yeah you have to get a plug to tap in to the batteries to power the Transponder for lap counting. We use the AMB personal transponders as the self contained ones are too big. Transponders are at the track or you can use your own if you have one. Rear tire are 23 slicks and there are many different tire combos for the front. Every one uses 23s on the back. Come on down and check it out on Wednesday nights. We usually get started about 6:30- 6:45. WE have a good group and alot of fun!


----------



## mad_51_dog (Dec 2, 2004)

I am going to try and get down there in the next couple of weeks. Where do you get the module for the M8? I have my own transponder, where can you get the plug for the transponder?


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

I got my module from Tower Hobbies.http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCHB7**&P=0
Kevin at Franks has the plugs for couple of bucks


----------

